# First timer putting bindings on my new board (Cartels on NS Legacy)



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

njfastlfie said:


> Size 13 boot
> 
> Anything I need to remember? Pro tips?
> 
> Probably going to watch some YouTube videos too


smoke a bowl first (unless you are under 21, in which case go get laid), that will help you calm down.

I know it's exciting, but you got this.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

first put your boot in the binding and strap them in. adjust the bindings so that the front and back of the boots are sticking out evenly. this is called centering the boots.
then figure out your stance width.
after that figure out your angles.
mount the bindings.
adjust straps so they are centered.
adjust highback so they are parallel.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

speedjason said:


> first put your boot in the binding and strap them in. adjust the bindings so that the front and back of the boots are sticking out evenly. this is called centering the boots.
> then figure out your stance width.
> after that figure out your angles.
> mount the bindings.
> ...


Wow... sounds complicated


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Just follow the directions that come with the bindings. Easy squeezy.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

i guess i need to lift the gas pedal to be able to mount these?

ugh. ha.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep. It should lift up from the heel side of the binding. The toe of the gas pedal (foot bed as it is normally called) will likely be fixed and won't lift up. 

I'm going to write this assuming you're using re:flex cartels. 

You'll probably change your angles and you figure out how you like to ride. It's good to experiment to see what works best for you anyway. Personally I ride a duck stance at +/- 12 deg, that's a reference point for you anyway. Don't have more than 30 deg between the two (so I'm at 24 deg, 12 deg on the front binding, 12 deg on the back). 

To set your angle line up the small arrow on the binding with the angle you want on the disc and slot it in. Make sure the "hinge" of the disc is running perpendicular to the direction of the board (i.e. sideways, not pointing tip to tail). Fuck it I'll post a pic so you know what I mean. 

As Jason said mount them so you've got equal overhang on both the toe and heel side. If you've a size 13 hoof then you're more than likely using large bindings, I reckon the middle hole on the re:flex disc will work. 

Stance width is another one that takes a little experimentation initially. A good start is to get in a comfortable stance, knees bent, back straight as you would be when riding and set the bindings at that width. Otherwise, just make them slightly wider than shoulder width. Again, you'll move them as you figure out how wide you like them so this is purely a starting point. 

When you're mounting them to the board just thread each screw a bit to align them all properly before tightening them all up. I'm pretty sure the legacy has a slight setback so I'd just mount the bindings centred on the mounting holes - i.e. equal and opposite holes. 

Next adjust your highback angle. There are two screws, one either side of the heel cup that you need to loosen up to do this. Rotate the highback so it runs parallel to the edge of the board. You do this so your applying to maximum amount of energy to the edge when doing heel side turns. 

Lastly you need to make sure your straps are centred on your boot. There's a little screw on each strap that you remove so you can slide the strap in/out. 

Last but not least, shred that motherfucker! Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

trapper said:


> Just follow the directions that come with the bindings. Easy squeezy.





hardasacatshead said:


> Yep. It should lift up from the heel side of the binding. The toe of the gas pedal (foot bed as it is normally called) will likely be fixed and won't lift up.
> 
> I'm going to write this assuming you're using re:flex cartels.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


excellent excellent post. two things. i have bent the gas pedal up and where the toe meets it has made a crease in the foam. is that normal?

also, for some reason i cannot get this disk plate to fit into the binding....ill keep going at it. 

lastly how tight should the screws on the straps be?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's that pic. Notice also the angle of the highback relative to the board's edge. (Don't be confused by the fact that it looks like I've got two highbacks, that's the heel hammock on the genesis)

1. Don't worry about the crease, that's all good. 

2. Have you tried turning the disc over?

3. Hand tighten, don't over do it.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Here's that pic. Notice also the angle of the highback relative to the board's edge. (Don't be confused by the fact that it looks like I've got two highbacks, that's the heel hammock on the genesis)
> 
> 1. Don't worry about the crease, that's all good.
> 
> ...


ok cool. and yes i know the disk is facing the correct way. it just doesn't seem to slide in easily. 

also the degree numbering is weird. goes in increments of 9. so now idea how to get to 12/12.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

12 will be somewhere between 9 and 18.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> 12 will be somewhere between 9 and 18.


LOLZ. going to try a 23.5" width. hope that works well for me. 

will post pics itt when i set it up


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Here's that pic. Notice also the angle of the highback relative to the board's edge. (Don't be confused by the fact that it looks like I've got two highbacks, that's the heel hammock on the genesis)
> 
> 1. Don't worry about the crease, that's all good.
> 
> ...


on a side note, I believe you are supposed to align the slots on the disc horizontally to the board instead of 90 degree. the idea is if the screws do become loose, the bindings would only slide alone the length of the board not left right. also when you riding, you are subject to more left right force so placing the disc that way will prevent the screws from loosening.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

That's a noble thought, but the re:flex discs are a different setup. Have a look at the pic I posted. The slot you can see in between the screws is a thinner section of the disc, the theory being that it allows the base plate to flex a bit more than a normal binding front to back.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> That's a noble thought, but the re:flex discs are a different setup. Have a look at the pic I posted. The slot you can see in between the screws is a thinner section of the disc, the theory being that it allows the base plate to flex a bit more than a normal binding front to back.


thats very interesting. I guess the slots are not long enough to cause problem on yours than on my Union Force.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

ok im ALMOST there except i cannot seem to get these screws in. im using a regular screwdriver and it almost seems like they aren't reaching. 

i have no idea what could be wrong. i think the disc is in correctly...


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks fine to me, I don't see any reason why those threads wouldn't take. Crank 'em, should be sweet.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> ok im ALMOST there except i cannot seem to get these screws in. im using a regular screwdriver and it almost seems like they aren't reaching.
> 
> i have no idea what could be wrong. i think the disc is in correctly...


Make sure the screws are lined up with the holes. Also, press the disc down into the base there will be 2-3mm of slack from dropping them in and pressing down.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

K, you got ten more minutes.

If you haven't got them mounted, snowboarding may not be for you.:icon_scratch:

Some days, you might have to switch up 2 separate pairs, on 2 separate boards.
@ the mountain, with their shitty courtesy tools:dizzy:
Whilst a lineup is gathering, waiting for their turn:huh:

Snowshoeing looks pretty treacherous


TT


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

njfastlfie said:


> Anything I need to remember? Pro tips?


Here's a pro tip: There's a left and right binding, mount them on the correct end of the board. As an instructor I see a lot of people who arrive at the mountain with a brand new board with left and right bindings reversed.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

I just can't seem to get them to screw down. Maybe I'm afraid of stripping but I shouldn't need to put much force on them to get them to screw


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

njfastlfie said:


> I just can't seem to get them to screw down. Maybe I'm afraid of stripping but I shouldn't need to put much force on them to get them to screw


Make sure that the disc is all the way into the binding, they fit tightly, you need to press them in well. 

check one of the screws without the binding/disc to make sure it threads in ok.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> I just can't seem to get them to screw down. Maybe I'm afraid of stripping but I shouldn't need to put much force on them to get them to screw


New screws might need a little extra force to start the thread because of the fresh bead of threadlock.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think it's pretty hard to strip those inserts. Just make sure you got them lined up good, put a little downward pressure on the screwdriver and start twisting. Also make sure you're using a long #3 Phillips, others work but not nearly as well.

Edit, and I hate to say this and don't be offended, but *make sure you are twisting them clockwise*.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> I just can't seem to get them to screw down. Maybe I'm afraid of stripping but I shouldn't need to put much force on them to get them to screw


make sure the disc is all the way down. line up the holes before start screwing. use proper size screw driver.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Yep. It should lift up from the heel side of the binding. The toe of the gas pedal (foot bed as it is normally called) will likely be fixed and won't lift up.
> 
> I'm going to write this assuming you're using re:flex cartels.
> 
> ...



Does this look OK? Should I adjust high backs


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

That looks good. Highbacks could be leaned forward a bit to match your boot lean, at that point it is just personal preference.

Have fun!


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

blackbeard said:


> That looks good. Highbacks could be leaned forward a bit to match your boot lean, at that point it is just personal preference.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks. Can toe ramp be adjusted while binding is on board? Seems like its fully extended but I wanna see if it can go any further.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

njfastlfie said:


> Thanks. Can toe ramp be adjusted while binding is on board? Seems like its fully extended but I wanna see if it can go any further.


I am not familiar with the Cartels so can't give you a definitive answer. The toe ramp looks fine though.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks good dude. Enjoy.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> Does this look OK? Should I adjust high backs


Not too much heel?


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't over think it, we've all been there and done that! Just get out and try it out, then modify as you ride.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

LOL that's your toe. 

It looks good mate. If you find your toe/heel drags when you lay down a nice turn then adjust it but it's all good. Stop worrying about it and go put some scratches on that base! :thumbsup:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

looks alright but I would say could use a bit less toe and a bit more heel.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## steveycheesey (Dec 9, 2013)

Since this is about bindings I figured I might as well ask but how often do you guys clean off your bindings when riding? It seems that everyone tends to have their own thing going on so different input would be nice!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

steveycheesey said:


> Since this is about bindings I figured I might as well ask but how often do you guys clean off your bindings when riding? It seems that everyone tends to have their own thing going on so different input would be nice!


not very often unless pow day


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ive never seen mounting bindings become so complicated lol

i have Re:Flex Cartels also..once you've got them set up right, I think you'll be really stoked on them.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

East§ide said:


> ive never seen mounting bindings become so complicated lol
> 
> i have Re:Flex Cartels also..once you've got them set up right, I think you'll be really stoked on them.


well do it once and do it right.:thumbsup:


----------

